# In Search of Beethoven - New Documentary



## Emma7thArt

Hi Everyone,

After the success of the award-winning documentary *In Search of Mozart*, 2009 will see the release of director, Phil Grabsky's highly anticipated documentary *In Search of Beethoven. *

This new film will explore the truth behind the many layers of myth and legend surrounding a man hailed not only as the world's first truly independent composer, but also the most important.

In Search of Beethoven features exclusive interviews and performances by
Gianandrea Noseda, 
Sir Roger Norrington, 
Riccardo Chailly,
Claudio Abbado, 
Fabio Luisi,
Ronald Brautigam, 
Hélène Grimaud, 
Vadim Repin,
Janine Jansen, 
Paul Lewis, 
Lars Vogt, 
and Emanuel Ax among others.

The U.K PREMIERE will take place at the Barbican Centre, London on Monday 30th March 2009 so make sure you grab your tickets before they sell out, it's a must for any Beethoven fans.

To purchase tickets online please visit www.barbican.org.uk.

To view the trailer and for further infromation please visit www.seventh-art.com

Emma


----------



## Emma7thArt

Hi Everyone,

I thought you might be interested in knowing that director Phil Grabsky wrote an article in last weekend's Indepedent on Beethovne's Vienna. If you would like to read it the piece it can be found here

http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/...a-1650203.html

If anyone is interested in attending the In Search of Beethoven premiere, tickets are still available www.barbican.org.uk. It takes place on Monday 30th March, 7:30pm, Barbican Hall, London.

Phil will be doing a Q+A after the film.


----------



## handlebar

Sounds wonderful!! I only wish I were in London and could attend.

Jim


----------



## Weston

I can scarcely wait for this to be distributed to a world audience. I do hope there isn't too much myth busting however. We all love our heroes and myths.


----------



## marval

Sounds great, whish I was able to attend.


Margaret


----------



## Weston

Reviving this older thread because I hear _In Search of Beethoven _is available on DVD now. Has anyone seen it? (And at the risk of sounding like an infamous forum poster a while back) is it any good?????

I'd love to buy it. Maybe _In Search of Mozart_ too.

Reviews?


----------



## Guest

I missed this thread first time round, has it been released?


----------



## Weston

According to the web site the DVD is available, though the theatrical release is only in limited screenings.

http://www.insearchofbeethoven.com/

I could be skim reading it wrong.


----------



## Emma7thArt

The In Search of Beethoven DVD is available to purchase from www.seventh-art.com. It will be in other major DVD relatailers in the U.K from 7th September 2009.

For further screening information please visit www.insearchofbeethoven.com


----------



## michael walsh

I can't wait to read posters reviews of 'In Search of Beethoven' but will purchase it anyway.


----------



## Artemis

Not another film about Beethoven. How boring. It's a pity Monty Python didn't do one. I can imagine it now: "_He's not a composer; he's just a naughty boy!"_


----------



## TresPicos

Artemis said:


> Not another film about Beethoven. How boring. It's a pity Monty Python didn't do one. I can imagine it now: "_He's not a composer; he's just a naughty boy!"_


I love that Monty Python sketch where John Cleese plays Beethoven by the piano trying to figure out the fourth note of the beginning of his fifth symphony, while his wife is vacuuming around him etc.


----------

